# Do ALL grey horses turn white?



## JadeWisc (6 November 2007)

I was told that they do but was unsure.  

I am wondering if even the very dark dapples with black points go white when they get older?


----------



## Starbucks (6 November 2007)

Probably eventually.  My horse was really dark when I got him (age 6) now he's 8 and he's much lighter.


----------



## Helen010382 (6 November 2007)

There is something known as a 'silver' gene and the pony/horse gets greyer as it gets older - I think Inky (the lovely mini of Stinkbombs) has the silver gene.


----------



## polyphonic (6 November 2007)

flint was steel grey and at 12 years -well see my sig.  When I sold him even his legs were goinh white


----------



## Happytohack (6 November 2007)

At 9, my Icelandic was quite dark dapply grey - now at 20 he is pure white


----------



## CSYMolly (6 November 2007)

Yeah I think so some just hang on to it for longer than others.  Molly was rising 7 when I got her and had an almost black mane and tail and lovely dark dapples, her body is now white as is her mane and tail and legs are going that way too.


----------



## rema (6 November 2007)

This is my boy as a rising four year old







And this is him last summer aged 7.


----------



## Honeypots (6 November 2007)

This is Holly aged 4:






and her aged 9:


----------



## JadeWisc (6 November 2007)

Well I guess it's true then.  Thank you for sharing everyone. The pics were especially interesting


----------



## Loupride (6 November 2007)

Here is P:







Would you believe his passport has him down as dark grey with 4 white socks


----------



## Tierra (6 November 2007)

Mine was black as a 4 year old, with a white blaze and two white socks. At 15 he's a dark fleabitten. During summer he goes paler and in winter he's really really dark.

Im guessing he will be white one day, but hes sure hanging onto his speckles as long as he can. Hes darker atm than the baby greys on the yard


----------



## polyphonic (6 November 2007)

flint aged 6





flint aged 12


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 November 2007)

Hi there, yes its true, horses with the silver dapple gene will either stay the same or get darker as they get older.  A horse with the silver dapple gene doesnt necceserily need to be grey or dappled believe it or not!!!! The silver dapple gene is totally unrelated to dapple grey so they do not "fade" as they get older. For example.......

Inky march 2007












Inky August 2007


----------



## apkelly01 (6 November 2007)

This was Super when we bought her in 1999 aged 5

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

And this her this year aged 13

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Enfys (6 November 2007)

Wow! Stinkbomb, you must have been thrilled when Inky started going darker. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Everytime I see photos I am bowled over by his colour.

I had a grey that was almost completely white at 14 apart from chestnut spots here and there and he was born bright chestnut.

This is my mare Arian (of 'In the Pink' fame), she was 7 at the time but was completely black when she was foaled.


----------



## Bossanova (6 November 2007)

My horse started out rose grey, changed to dapple grey and gradually he has started to go flea bitten. He is now pink spotty. I hate it!!


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 November 2007)

Yes i was especially when he started out like this!!!! ( august 2006 )


----------



## JadeWisc (6 November 2007)

But Inky is a yearling right? Will he not continue to evolve his color for a bit yet?


----------



## MillionDollar (6 November 2007)

OMG, you really ought to do a before and after post on Inky!!! Wow, I cannot belive the difference in just 14 months!


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 November 2007)

Hi Jade, he will probably get a few more dapples as he ages but hopefully not change much in colour. He certainly wont get lighter anyway!!

Hows the little cashew???


----------



## spitchwick (6 November 2007)

This is my mare and foal, the mum used to be darker than her foal,with a black mane and tail and the foal will eventually go grey, in highlands, and I suppose all horses the grey gene is dominant.


----------



## JadeWisc (6 November 2007)

He is doing wonderful! SO happy at his new place and I guess he is just in LOVE with his new harem!  They said he prances around like he owns the place and I am looking forward to seeing his babies in due time if all goes as planned.


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 November 2007)

I didnt know you had sold him  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 ....... goes off and sulks with big lip  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Glad he's doing well though


----------



## mrdarcy (6 November 2007)

No purebred arabs are born grey - but many will turn from bay or chestnut to dark grey then go greyer until they are totally white at around 8/9.  Then they start to develop flea bites in whatever colour they were born (i.e. bay flea bites if born bay, chestnut flea bites if born chestnut).  As they get older they develop more and more fleabites until in their twenties they're almost as dark as they were when a foal.


----------



## equiweb (6 November 2007)

Wiz - 1997







Wiz - 2006


----------



## Jomanser (7 November 2007)

I bought Finny as a 5 year old and he was VERY dark grey with black and brown legs. He is now 18 and whilst much lighter than he was when I bought him all those years ago, he still has the black and brown legs and beautiful dapples all over him. His face has gone greyer and slightly flea bitten but I am really pleased his dapples have stayed with him - so I am of the belief that not ALL greys go completely white


----------

